# Problem log in uber partner website



## PocketPower

I've tried on my iPhone iPad and two other desktop computers, after I put Email and password it came ip a blank page with uber logo on top, is there anyone have the same technical issue log in


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Yes. It is happening to me on my desktop. Last night I was still able to see dashboard info using my phone, fwiw.


----------



## PocketPower

this sucks man it's been a week now, I still can't view anything my trip my ratting my payment.

sometimes it takes me to riders.uber.com/trips


----------



## Walkersm

Try doing a browser cache delete and delete cookies as well. See if it makes any difference.


----------



## LAuberX

I went through the same problem

Press the "I forgot my password" button, they send you an email, I re set it to my old same password and all now works!

Try it.


----------



## PocketPower

I tried deleted all the cache and cookies both my browser setting and win 7 Internet options

on my iphone and ipad i tried to log in on wifi and LET but still the same

maybe i should Format C: reinstall win 7 again ?


----------



## Uberzilla

that problem comes from UBER, STOP to tell changing passwords or caches or other browser.I have the same problem since Tuesday


----------



## LAuberX

Yes, Uber changed something and created the problem.

I had the exact same issue from my PC or android, the "reset password" from my PC fixed it. I don't know how or why, but it did work for me.


Uberzilla, did you try the "forgot password" button on the sign in page?


----------



## Uberzilla

LAuberX yes I've tried it,its the same


----------



## Sydney Uber

It's happening all around the world!

And they call themselves a technology company! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## grams777

Perhaps try this:

https://partners.uber.com/login/

Will get you to the proper login page. The URL on the Uber home page (where I was logging in from) is no longer working.​Based 0n:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ba4u0


----------



## remy

grams777 said:


> Perhaps try this:
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/login/
> 
> Will get you to the proper login page. The URL on the Uber home page (where I was logging in from) is no longer working.​Based 0n:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ba4u0


Yes that is the proper login in screen. Somehow Uber changed the link or broke the link.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

grams777 said:


> Perhaps try this:
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/login/
> 
> Will get you to the proper login page. The URL on the Uber home page (where I was logging in from) is no longer working.​Based 0n:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ba4u0


And once again, do we hear about this fix from Uber? Nope, the "technology company" is behind the curve ... again!


----------



## mp775

That worked; thanks!!


----------



## PocketPower

grams777 said:


> Perhaps try this:
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/login/
> 
> Will get you to the proper login page. The URL on the Uber home page (where I was logging in from) is no longer working.​Based 0n:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ba4u0


Yes it worked


----------



## mp775

Uber tech support told me to clear my cache or try a different browser.


----------



## Joanne

This is happening to me today. Can't log in on page linked above. Can't log into uber phone. I reset password. Nothing.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Joanne said:


> This is happening to me today. Can't log in on page linked above. Can't log into uber phone. I reset password. Nothing.


Try going into your browser's cookie manager and deleting cookies related to partner.uber.com.


----------



## Joanne

My main issue was not being able to log in on the uber phone. 

I reset my password a second time, and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Seinfeld

I was having dashboard issue but the link grams posted worked. Uber can't even fix a broken link for days- seems proposterous. Makes you wonder if it's advantageous for them.


----------



## BonnEviL

PocketPower said:


> I've tried on my iPhone iPad and two other desktop computers, after I put Email and password it came ip a blank page with uber logo on top, is there anyone have the same technical issue log in


This is happening to me


----------



## mark111

PocketPower said:


> I've tried on my iPhone iPad and two other desktop computers, after I put Email and password it came ip a blank page with uber logo on top, is there anyone have the same technical issue log in


----------



## mark111

mark111 Today all having problem with stupid app.they ****ed up after update. And now having problem to login into my account. Very frustrated


----------



## mark111

Did you email them to fix it? 
I did email them but no reply from them yet


----------



## anOzzieUber

I was getting told I wasn't authorized to view the page on my desktop, but can see it just fine on the iPad.


----------



## mark111

anOzzieUber said:


> I was getting told I wasn't authorized to view the page on my desktop, but can see it just fine on the iPad.


----------



## mark111

Me too. Says unauthorized wtf? 
They pisses me off. Going to sleep now. 
Hope tomorrow will be fixed.


----------



## Soulman

PocketPower said:


> I've tried on my iPhone iPad and two other desktop computers, after I put Email and password it came ip a blank page with uber logo on top, is there anyone have the same technical issue log in


I have had same problem since yesterday here in Orlando. Uber support keep saying they are working on it. Not cool.


----------



## mark111

I just checked it. It fixed. Let's for how long we will have another issue


----------



## gloria rivera

LAuberX said:


> I went through the same problem
> 
> Press the "I forgot my password" button, they send you an email, I re set it to my old same password and all now works!
> 
> Try it.


Really? I send like a 30 request since yesterday and still no answer


----------

